# Rename files using tivoftpd



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Am I the only one who sometimes gets irritated that tivo's ftp daemon can't rename files? It finally got the better of me, so I've added RNFR/RNTO commands and here's tivoftpd re-compiled for Series 1. 
(Source attached if you want to compile for MIPS.)

Tested in Filezilla, CoreFTP and Notepad++

.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## bri_tal (Sep 21, 2005)

You don't by any chance have a link for renaming programmes in the 'Now Playing' list, do you ?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

bri_tal said:


> You don't by any chance have a link for renaming programmes in the 'Now Playing' list, do you ?


That's built-in functionality of TiVoWeb...


----------



## bri_tal (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks MrT. However, looking at TWP21b3 menus, I cannot see anything about renaming programmes. Is the function hidden somewhere ?


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

UI, NPL gives you the list of programmes. Choose the one you want then do Edit Program. You can then change the name.


----------



## bri_tal (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks DX30. Didn't look far enough LOL. So, if I have some dvd recordings which I transfer to tivo, presumably, the incorrect programme name which tivo allots can also be amended, in the same way ?


----------

